# Crear binarios para otra máquina

## Latinvs

Estoy mirando documentación para compilar en un Intel Core2 Dúo binarios para un Pentium III y así ahorrarme bastante tiempo, pero ando un pcoo perdido.

La documentación que veo parece remitir a distcc y a la compilación e instalación dentro de una red. No es mi caso: yo no tengo red ni quiero tenerla, sólo me gustaría poder compilar en el ordenador más potente los binarios para luego instalarlos sencillamente en el PIII sin pasarme un día, o lo que tarde, para compilar el Xorg, por ejemplo, en la máquina vieja.

¿Sabéis de algún sitio donde informarme sobre esto?

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## gringo

creo que lo mejor es que crees un chroot en la máquina potente en donde instalas el sistema para el pIII. 

Luego simplemente ajustas el sistema que tienes en el chroot ( puedes usar la guía de instalación de gentoo p.ej.), lo comprimes y lo desempaquetas en la máquina pIII.

Podrías crear tb. un binhost despues para distribuir los paquetes para el pIII, hay varios tutoriales pululando por ahi.

saluetes

----------

## Latinvs

Bueno, en realidad pensaba en si no habría alguna manera de crear binarios aislados y poder instalarlos tipo dpkg -i como en Debian (algo más o menos equivalente quiero decir, claro, ya sé que ambos sistemas de paquetes son diferentes).

Lo de instalar un sistema entero en una jaula chroot y luego "transportarlo" es una opción, pero tampoco definitiva porque seguramente voy a querer instalar más paquetes en lo siguientes días, y estaría bien, por ejemplo, poder compilar Kopete o Chrome en el ordenador más potente; y seguro que alguno más que se me irá ocurriendo cuando ya haya instalado el sistema base con su escritorio. Es decir, que aparte de tu sugerencia, que se agradece, y probablemente sea lo que haga para la instalación "gorda", querría saber de alguna forma de compilar paquetes aislados y sus dependencias y luego instalar de forma sencilla desde un medio extraíble en la carraca PIII.

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

En la jaula chroot haces:

EXAMPLES

       quickpkg /var/db/pkg/dev-python/pyogg-1.1

       quickpkg planeshift

       quickpkg =apache-1.3.27-r1

       quickpkg =net-www/apache-2*

Estos paquetes irian a parar al directorio /usr/portage/packages/.

Despues de eso es cuestion de cambiarlos al 386 desde el directorio donde hayas creado la jaula chroot e instalarlos con emerge --usepkg o -k paquete_binario.

Tambien se puede hacer emerge -b kopete con resultados parecidos, primero te instalaria kopete en la jaula y despues te crearia el binario en el mismo directorio despues haces el trasvase.

Leete la salida de man quickpkg y man emerge que siempre te aclara alguna cosa aunque por el foro y google te aclares  con más facilidad.

----------

## Latinvs

Así que la palabra mágica era "quickpkg"... Pues un montón de gracias, Esteban, por lo que me dices esto parece que era l oque andaba buscando.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

quickpkg te va a generar binarios para la arquitectura que tengas en el make.conf.

si la pc es distinta arquitectura tenes que usar un chroot, no se si hay otro metodo

----------

